# Expensive tools for tinkerers.



## RWP

As I posted a couple of days ago that I was about to set the watch repair world alight with my inexpensive tool set, without too much derision 

Now I understand these are tinkerers tools and a lot of money can be spent on professional tools.



I would be interested and unoffended to know two things.

What the shortcomings of these are for a tinkerer.

What have you spent decent money on in terms of tools and why. Be nice to see them :thumbsup:

Humour me 

Cheers


----------



## gimli

Honestly, I have cheap tools and they do exactly the job as the expensive ones. I'm happy with all of them and never felt the need so far to swap one with something expensive.

I have made replacements here and there but for the most part I haven't had any issues.

If my cheap screw drivers' tips will warp I just re-sharpen them accordingly and then the problem is solved.

Yes there are types of jobs out there that should only be done with good tools and equipment such as ultrasonic cleaners. I'm guessing the cheap plastic ones won't last you for as much as a real metallic one would.


----------



## Rob.B

I think that kit is more than adequate for any tourbillon you are going to be building Rog...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vinn

your tool set dosent look bad for a start. there is a tool to unscrew a watch case back, use a knife for a snap back. get some cheap or broken watches to experiment with and good luck. vin


----------



## RWP

vinn said:


> your tool set dosent look bad for a start. there is a tool to unscrew a watch case back, use a knife for a snap back. get some cheap or broken watches to experiment with and good luck. vin


 On the way :thumbsup:


----------



## JayDeep

I've found most of those tools absolutely worthless to me. I'm not taking the backs off my watches. I'm simply not.

I change straps, I shorten bracelets, that's it. So the tiny screw drivers, the tiny pin punches, and the tiny Hammer are all I use.

That blue contraption is utterly useless for what I think it is intended for. I think it's for removing bracelet links pins. That's if you have push pins, not screwed. In any case, anything plastic is typically junk.


----------



## owain1

Some of the bits look ok, though cheap screwdrivers are just not worth the hassle the metal is too soft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alxbly

RWP said:


> I would be interested and unoffended to know two things.
> 
> What the shortcomings of these are for a tinkerer.
> 
> What have you spent decent money on in terms of tools and why. Be nice to see them :thumbsup:


 You've bought pretty much the same tools I have, and they're fine for occasional tinkering. The thing I upgraded was getting a couple of Bergeon spring bar removal tools-

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001IZT8R2/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00KG4M5GW/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I upgraded those because although the cheap spring bar removal tools are okay, they tend to bend/break/scratch more easily, and I'm a straps guy :biggrin: so I don't mind spending a bit more to be able to swap between straps without damaging my watches. The difference is noticeable and it makes changing straps more straightforward.

The three prong Caseback opener needs a bit of practice with first so make sure you use cheap/broken watches to get used to this otherwise you'll most likely end up scratching or gouging the caseback - I certainly did! And you notice it pretty quickly if the metal has scratched/scraped/deformed as it can cut into your wrist! Start by practicing with something you don't want or need to wear.

The Caseback opening knife is okay, I've used mine without issue (admittedly not all that much yet). The tweezers are okay too. The little black plastic clamp is okay too but I noticed that my one is quite small and won't hold larger watches - forget anything above 40-42mm.

Lastly the plastic pin pusher. I've got two; the plastic one that came out of the set and a metal one I bought separately first (made by Mudder, and pretty cheap too, less than a tenner). The metal one is definitely smoother to operate but I prefer the plastic one as I'm less worried about damaging bracelets with it, as it's two plastic sides that the bracelet gets wedged between. I worry with the metal one that it'll tarnish the side of the bracelets so I end up putting a dust wipe inside and that's a bit of a faff...

If you're not sure when using anything feel free to ask another novice like myself, :laugh: :biggrin: happy to help if I can. With just a little bit of practice you'll be swapping straps, adjusting bracelets and changing batteries much more easily and cheaply!


----------



## Jonesinamillion

got the same case back removal tool off ebay, stupidly cheap delivered from china.

I find that it doesn't open wide enough to remove the back from anything over say 38mm; that said ive used it twice and the cost of the tool and a pack of batteries has already paid for itself!


----------



## scottswatches

I've gone from cheap tools to the best I can afford, as I find it makes a difference

Screwdrivers and tweezers especially. I use Horotec and they make life easier

Case back tools - I always start with a 99p rubber ball, as if that works then you never risk the case back being damaged by tool marks. Then I have a Horotec two prong and a vintage Jaxa 4 prong for stiffer jobs, and a set of Rolex openers.

I also use Bergeon spring bar tools, as they just seem to work better than the cheaper ones

I have a hand press jig, but prefer the Horotec hand pushers I have.

Then I have used sets of staking tools, jeweling tools, spring winders and a used cleaning machine (but a new ultrasonic). I only use cheap loupes, but have never tried a good one. Maybe Santa might treat me!


----------



## mel

The cheapo stuff is ok within it's limitations, and perhaps useful to expand your personal manual dexterity in working on relatively small items of the engineering black art (= watchmaking :cursed: )

But if you find you are doing certain things over and again, then when the time comes (as it will) and even just those tools need replaced, as Scott suggests, get the better/best stuff you can find or afford. :thumbs_up:

I still have the cheap movemnet holders from the first couple of cheap toolkits I bought, and they do fine for holding stuff I'm working on when "I've had enough" and want to put them to one side and watch a bit of telly with a brandy in hand! :tumbleweed:


----------



## RWP

scottswatches said:


> I've gone from cheap tools to the best I can afford, as I find it makes a difference
> 
> Screwdrivers and tweezers especially. I use Horotec and they make life easier
> 
> Case back tools - I always start with a 99p rubber ball, as if that works then you never risk the case back being damaged by tool marks. Then I have a Horotec two prong and a vintage Jaxa 4 prong for stiffer jobs, and a set of Rolex openers.
> 
> I also use Bergeon spring bar tools, as they just seem to work better than the cheaper ones
> 
> I have a hand press jig, but prefer the Horotec hand pushers I have.
> 
> Then I have used sets of staking tools, jeweling tools, spring winders and a used cleaning machine (but a new ultrasonic). I only use cheap loupes, but have never tried a good one. Maybe Santa might treat me!


 Aha........I have a good loupe from coin collecting :thumbsup:


----------



## Seikotherapy

I bought a cheapo set exactly like this and over the course of a year or two bits have died.

It's good to see if it's something that you want to take further but the spring bar tool will likely snap eventually, and it's not particularly sharp. The needle on the bracelet pin pusher tool went on mine. The screw drivers are blunt, soft and my set didn't have one small enough to remove the smallest screws of a watch I was disassembling. The case back knife isn't sharp enough to get under a closely fitted back. The tweezers bent and aren't particularly sharp or sturdy.

If you wanted to upgrade a couple of pieces your money would be best spent on a couple of good screw drivers and a semi-decent pair of tweezers in my opinion. It might work out cheaper than damaging a screw head (or another component if the driver slips), or losing a microscopic part to the floor...


----------



## wrenny1969

I keep mine in a plastic box inscribed in black marker pen "watchmaker Wren". Somewhat overstating my competence level but it gives me the confidence to break things.


----------



## Karrusel

I get by with what's at hand...










:laugh:


----------



## hughlle

ike with most things, I imagine better toools just make a job easier, as opposed to making it possible. Just look at the utter crap I made do with yesterday. Cheap screwdriver worked just great, just involved more regular sharpening than a higher quality one would require.


----------



## SussexHandyman

I've just embarked on this jouney of tinkering with defunct watches. Previously, I had been happy with the majority of tools I had to hand for repairing electronics & model railway locos, but decided I needed more specialised(?) tools so bought one of these cheap kits made somewhere in the East. Well, quality ain't great, but with a little modification, some of it does the job. Screwdrivers seem to be made of lead with badly ground tips, luckily I already owned a set of real ones, but the rest of the kit will suffice for the moment, until I get serious with the tinkering.

I did try looking for better individual tools but even internet searches didn't show many suppliers.

Maybe some of the more serious tinkers on the forum could list the better quality tools to get to start with, to help us mere novices?

I'm eyeing up a few quartz watch testers. Are they worth geting to diagnose watch problems beyond just dead batteries?


----------



## stdape

I use cheap tools mainly down to i got little money. One interesting point is i bought a set of screwdrivers for £6.98 (OULII), bit later i thought i would invest in A*F screwdrivers. the A*F screwdriver bust with little pressure, and were so flimsy (got sent back to Amazon). The cheap set are much sturdier and robust and still use them.

Maybe i was unlucky with the A*F but they were so thin and bendy.


----------



## Steve D UK

Maybe they were counterfeit?

I'm in the motor trade and whist the average diyer can buy some cheap tools to fix their car, if they are used many times over, day after day, they wouldn't last long. Horses for courses and all that. I've bought a decent set of screwdrivers (Starret) and an ultrasonic cleaner so probably spent around £160 on them but I've only used the cleaner once and the screwdrivers twice. So far!


----------



## scottswatches

SussexHandyman said:


> Maybe some of the more serious tinkers on the forum could list the better quality tools to get to start with, to help us mere novices?
> 
> I'm eyeing up a few quartz watch testers. Are they worth geting to diagnose watch problems beyond just dead batteries?


 Start with good screwdrivers (I use Horotec as my personal preference) and then a good set of tweezers - I can not stress enough how much these make a difference, and I hate looking for screws on the floor. If you were to buy one pair of tweezers I would suggest Horotec Brass ones.

Don't worry about the quartz watch tester. Quartz movements are so cheap that it is better just to buy a new movement. I have a new movement coming today that is still used in £500 watches and it cost £13.46.

Of course to change the movement I will also use my hand lifting tools, dial protector, movement holder, hand fitting tools, finger cots, rodico, case back tool, blower etc etc. To equip a workshop to Omega standards you are looking at about £100,000 in equipment :jawdrop1:


----------



## DJH584

scottswatches said:


> To equip a workshop to Omega standards you are looking at about £100,000 in equipment :jawdrop1:


 i think that I have stretched my budget to about 1/1000th of that :laugh:


----------



## scottswatches

DJH584 said:


> i think that I have stretched my budget to about 1/1000th of that :laugh:


 Yes, the more expensive equipment I have I have bought used. A set of barrel winders is about £1200, or £200 used. The all singing all dancing cleaning machine is £5k+, mine owes me about £100


----------



## stdape

Maybe they were counterfeit?

I'm in the motor trade and whist the average diyer can buy some cheap tools to fix their car, if they are used many times over, day after day, they wouldn't last long. Horses for courses and all that. I've bought a decent set of screwdrivers (Starret) and an ultrasonic cleaner so probably spent around £160 on them but I've only used the cleaner once and the screwdrivers twice. So far!

I was wondering that. As i have seen them recommended by others. Still waiting for refund!! which reminds me a call is needed


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Cousins Uk is your first stop for watch tools, closely followed by Eternal Tools, as myself and Scott @scottswatcheshave found. Ebay, if you're desperate or want cheap.

https://www.cousinsuk.com

https://www.eternaltools.com


----------



## r-macus

nice thread, im looking to be able to change crystals at some point, and really atm, resizing bracelets. I need a real small screwdriver, have seen sets of 3 on the bay. worth a punt?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

r-macus said:


> nice thread, im looking to be able to change crystals at some point, and really atm, resizing bracelets. I need a real small screwdriver, have seen sets of 3 on the bay. worth a punt?


 Remember the old maxim....'buy cheap, buy twice'. Buy the very best you can afford...cheap will either let you down or damage your watch.


----------

